# ISO extras for Sunday menu



## Ghodur (Jul 26, 2013)

I have company coming Sunday. They are coming kind of unexpectedly, so I'm trying to rework what I was making anyway and fill in the missing parts. I have the makings for a Mexican layered salad that's pretty hearty (it has cornbread in it.) I thought maybe some grilled chicken-apple sausages and then a marion berry crisp for dessert. Somehow I feel like I'm missing something....but I don't know what it is. I'm looking for stuff that can be made ahead or is hardly any work.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe continue the Mexican theme with some tortilla chips and salsa.  If you want to perk it up, stir in some black beans and/or fresh corn.  Perhaps some guacamole dip.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd go with some raw veggies and salsa, okay, add chips, and add some fresh fruit for dessert as well.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with Dawgluver and CWS..a nice pico de gallo and/or guacamole dip with chips.
For a beverage, horchata might be a nice refreshing drink.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've been wanting to try these:

Best Recipes Ever - Strawberry Chocolate Shortcake Skewers


----------



## Ghodur (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Got my whole meal now.


----------

